# A Sig 228 vs. Beretta 92 FS range story



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I bought a Beretta 92 FS Centurion (slightly shorter barrel/slide) new in 1992.
Italian, with factory installed Trijicon night sights. It's had a fair amount of use.
It's now my nightstand gun. To allow me to deploy the Mossberg 500.

My girlfriend just inherited a Sig 228. She gave it to me last week to "check over".
I don't know its history. German made. Hogue grips. In very good condition,
but with some "apparent holster wear" at the front of the slide and "edges".
Trijicon night sites. No longer bright. Someone was a little bit careless "pounding"
them into the dovetails. Not bad, but noticeable on close examination.

We took them to the range last week. It wouldn't work for her as a nightstand
or carry gun. She has a "problem" with the web on her right (strong) hand.
And she is right-eye dominant. Her hand was "done" after three rounds.

I shot 20 rounds each, back and forth after each five shots. Guess what ?
I really don't have a preference. Both work, both are easy to shoot.
Both seem to have double-action triggers with "good feel" and reasonable effort.
Both seem to have the same single-action takeup and good break.
No problems from either gun.

Both seemed about the same accuracy "standing at 7 yards" in my hands.
I made no attempt to play the 25 yard "bullseye game" I do with my .22LR Browning.

So, I have no idea about any difference in "inherent accuracy".
After all, I was just blowing some leftover Win. White Box.
Now what kind of crappy 9mm handgun "range evaluation" is THAT ?

Well, I will have to say the Beretta is apparently a LOT cheaper. :mrgreen:

I'm not really a SIG guy. I have two.
A P290 First Edition. Has always worked. I hate it. It is a crappy CCW gun.
A 516 Patrol Rifle in FDE. A month old. I love it. 
That is where I spent almost all of my range time. :smt1099


----------



## Mavis (Oct 14, 2013)

I could write your same story. My Centurion sits on my nightstand and I just picked up a P225. Also have a P229. All three are equal in accuracy, Should say "very accurate", and well made. The best one is the P229, the nicest is the P225, but the coolest is the Beretta. My Centurion is a first year production with now dim night sights, date code BB. Great pick up on the 228, it's a real classic.


----------

